# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  رسالة شعب الى منظمات حقوق الانسان يبحث عن مصيره بين صراع الدكتاتوريات الجديدة

## الاستاذاحمد

*رسالة شعب الى منظمات حقوق الانسان يبحث عن مصيره بين صراع الدكتاتوريات الجديدة رسالة اوجهها على الانترنيت الى جميع منظمات حقوق الانسان، ومنظمات السلم والسلام ومن يهمه أمرانقاذ المجتمعات من الظلم والفساد ونشرالسلام في العالم حيث ان منظمات حقوق الانسان دعت نها قادرة على الضغط على أصحاب القرار في جميع بقاع العالم للكف عن لغة العنف ومن هنا نطالب جميع منظمات حقوق الانسان في كل العالم ان تنصرالشعب العراقي الذي سوف يضيع بين صراعات الدكتاتوريات الجديدة التي ليست لها لغة  الا لغة العنف ونتهاك الحرمات وترفض تحكيم لغة الحوار والبحث عن الحلول السياسية السلمية بدل من تبادل الاتهامات والوعود الصبيانية التي احتلت اليوم الاعلام المرئي والمسموع.ودائما تكون ضحيتها هي الشعوب المسكينة المغلوب على امرهاوالتي سلمت رقابها الى سياسيين دكتاتوريين منفردين في القرار ولا يهتمون لشعبهم المظلوم وكانهم موتى لايسمعون بكاء الاطفال الجياع وانين الامهات الصعيفات وصراخ الارامل الفاقدات ازواجهن واهلهن وصيحات الشباب والرجال والمسنين في السجون من التعذيب والجميع ينادي الغوث الغوث الغوث  والسياسيين والحكومة همها الوحيد هو تمرير اجندتها الخاصة التي تخدم مصالحها، ومن اساليبها الاساسية هو اسلوب  تهويل المجتمع وبث الخوف والرعب في نفوس المواطنين لكي لا يخرجون ويطالبون بحقوقهم المشروعة ويبقون صامتين وخاضعين ولو تكلموا وطالبوا بحقوقهم يمارس معهم انواع التعذيب من اعتقال وتعذيب وتغييب وتنكيل ونفي وحتى القتل والتمثيل بجثثهم ورميها على الطريق وغيرها من الاساليب البشعة؟؟  .ولو اردنا ان نذكر مثالاً لهذه الانتهاكات فمثلاً في هذه الفتر وهذه الايام ومانراه من خلال وسائل الاعلام والفضائيات ما يجري على شريحة من ابناء الشعب العراقي وهم نصار رجل الدين العراقي محمود الصرخي الحسني فنحن نرى المضايقات التي تحصل عليهم وعلى مرجعهم من قبل الحكومة الحالية من تشريد وتطريد وعتقال وتعذيب وضرب وحتي تهديم مساجدهم وحرق مكاتبهم ومنعهم من التظاهرات السلمية التي تطالب بالخدمات والعيش الكريم مثل كل الشعوب في العالم يعني مطالبهم عامة ومشروعة  فيواجهون بالضرب والاعتقال والسجن كذلك ماحصل سابقا في انتفاضة الشعب العراقي في 25 شباط المطالب بالاصلاحات وتوفير الخدمات ولقمة العيش وكانت كلها مطالب شرعية وايضا جوبهة بنفس الطريقة الوحشية الا أنسانية فاين انتم مما يحصل على الشعب العراقي وانتم الذين كنتم تطالبون بازالة صدام ونظامه الدكتاتوري فلماذ اليوم تسكتون عن هذه الدكتاتوريات الجديدة فمن هنا ومن منطلق المسؤولية العظمى وما عاهدتم عليه الشعوب من حفظ النفوس المحترمة ومنع الظلم والدفاع عن الانسان بما هوانسان، يتوجب عليكم ممارسة انواع الضغوطات على أصحاب القرار في جميع دول العالم والمجتمع الدولي والامم التحدة  لمنع العنف والارهاب والحيلولة دون ذلك وانقاذ الشعب العراقي من الدكتاتوريات الجديدة وايقاف الظلم والفساد ونزيف الدم وانقاذ الشعب العراقي الذي بات لايعرف الى اين سيؤل مصيره واين سينتهي به المطاف ؟؟؟؟ وهذه الفيديوهات تبين مدى الوحشية التي تنتهجها الحكومة الدكتاتورية ضد الشعب 

العراق \ بغداد اطلاق الرصاص و القنابل الصوتية والاعتداء على المتظاهرين في ساحة التحرير 25 شباط 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtGmblJ5LtY

http://www.al-hasany.com/vb/showthread.php?t=312137 

الاعتداء على تظاهرة سلمية لأنصار رجل الدين العراقي السيد الصرخي الحسني 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8J4uI36dG8&feature=relmfu 

بقلم الاستاذ احمد الياسري
*

----------

